# What's the value of my Orks?



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I have collected orks for little under a year now and was wondering how much this is worth:

Ghazghkull
5 Warbosses
2 Custom Big Meks
1 Custom Predator Big Mek
1 Custom Big Mek on bike
1 Custom Wazdakka
50 Nobz most AoBR
300 Boyz half AoBR
10 Tankbustas 5 Metal models 5 customs
15 Kommandos and Snikrot Snikrot and 5 kommandos metal 10 custom
35 lootas 20 custom 15 legit 
1 Baddruk in case I use some of the custom lootas as Flash Gitz
20 Grotz all current I think 4 metal 
2 Trukks both current one is on sprue I think
15 Deffkoptas


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

take gw prices and -50%.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

are you selling it as a whole army? painted?

these things matter, typically for grey/primed is what Azkaellon mentioned.

if the army is painted, and painted well - which is the problem, and also pending on how good were your customizations you can at max get anywhere between 90-110% of MSRP.

without pictures though, Azkaellon has the best outlook.


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

also were you sell matters, it seems to me that painted models if they are done well will sell much higher on ebay than here, but then again most of the folks here are great painters so wouldnt be prone to add a great deal more for a paint job no matter how well done.


----------

